# Ava and Maya won first place in today's parade!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today was the annual Founder's day parade for a neighboring town. We won the pet parade contest the past two years in a row.....and guess who won again today???

We found it extremely hard to handle 8 dogs between us, so we each took one today. 

This is what we came up with - it took: the idea, a trip to the dollar store....and 1/2 hour to put it all together:


Here are the Beach Babes with their prize. The prize was "Three days at a doggie day care center".
[attachment=52986:A_winning_team_rs.jpg]

Miss Ava
[attachment=52987:Ava_chillin___rs.jpg]



And here are the girls getting ready for the parade to begin.
[attachment=52988:Beach_Babes_rs.jpg]


Whoa!!! This was a BIG BOY!!!!!
[attachment=52989:Big_Boy_rs.jpg]


Oh, and what pet parade is complete without a rooster?
[attachment=52990:Chicken_rs.jpg]


And what parade is complete without some politician....he asked me to take his picture with the dogs and e-mail it to him, LOL. I did.
[attachment=52991:Jersey_Joe_rs.jpg]


And.....??? mice or rats??? WHAT?!
[attachment=52992:Mice.JPG]


Here's Miss Maya - she's such a cutie pie.
[attachment=52993:Maya_rs.jpg]


And one more of the kids - just because, LOL.
[attachment=52994:The_Beach_Babes_rs.jpg] 


Hope you're having a fun Memorial Day Weekend! That was about the extent of my fun, but it was lots of fun!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat...OMG....I just can not get over all that cuteness....I'm dying here...soooooooooo cute.

Love all the pics...even of the politican....  

Great pics Pat!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, your float is amazing!! That is just the cutest ever!! Soooooo creative!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ava and Maya are so cute together!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Did they get along? If so, they could be a new adventure duo!! B)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Pat you are soooo creative! Ava ans Maya are just the cutest!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 23 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780053


> Ava and Maya are so cute together!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Did they get along? If so, they could be a new adventure duo!! B)[/B]



Ava and Maya were born on the same day and they have become Best Girlfriends! It's so much fun to watch them play together!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It certainly looks like a fun time was had by all. What sweet pics! Both of those babies deserved their win. 
I don't know about the politician though. lol


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 23 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780047


> Miss Ava
> [attachment=52987:Ava_chillin___rs.jpg][/B]


This is how you spell ADORABLE! :wub: BEAUTIFUL! :wub: Look at her - she is just too cute!

Congrats on the win! Darling little float :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that is what I call "Cooling it!!" They are too cute in their little pink striped dresses!!! No wonder they won~~~The little float is darling with all the cute things in it and the beautiful colors!!!! B) :yes: :smootch: :yes: B)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I just love the pictures and they are so cute in their chairs, you are so creative
and first place 3 years in a row well all I can say is job well done to all of you.
What a great way to start off the weekend. :yahoo: 

Have a safe and wonderful weekend.
Lucy


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwh those a FABULOUS pictures. the weather seems beautiful and the sunlight makes your float and your babies look sooooo GOOD!!
wonderful pictures.

thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like it was a great day weather wise, too, Pat! You are so creative, it's no wonder you and the cuties won. Congratulations!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what an adorable and creative float! congrats on the win 

ava and maya are absolutely adorable together :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So cute! You did a great job with the floats and Miss Maya and Ava look like they had fun too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Pat! As always your float looks great and the fluffs are gorgeous.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is sooo cute, they're adorable.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and your baby! :dancing banana:

I can't get over how precious Ava is, :wub: :wub: :wub: and little Maya is an absolute doll, too. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

...and I can see why!!!! Just adorable.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, Ave & Maya are over the top beautiful. They deserved the win. Really cute float and beach scene. Good job! Congratulations to both Mommys and both girls. Soooo cute.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats on the big win Pat! You're so creative and come up with the greatest ideas! The girls are gorgeous!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This had me LOL'ing...too cute !!! loved the politician photo op (the dogs posed perfectly for him) and the rats ! Very cute !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You and your friends come up with the most wonderful ideas for floats! 

Congratulations on winning .... again!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Both girls are darling :wub: :wub: Congrats on the win!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Pat! That float is way too cute! You are just so creative. Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Of course you won again, you ladies come up with the most wonderful and creative ideas for floats.  
Congratulations on the win again, the girls are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg too cute


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cute idea for the float. Maya and Ava just look adorable. Love the girls dresses. Cassie should have been there. She even has the matching outfit.
It looks like you had good weather. It's still raining here.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

HOW ADORABLE!!! GREAT FLOAT YOU GOTTA LOVE JERSEY!!:biggrin:


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 23 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780047


> Today was the annual Founder's day parade for a neighboring town. We won the pet parade contest the past two years in a row.....and guess who won again today???
> 
> We found it extremely hard to handle 8 dogs between us, so we each took one today.
> 
> ...


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me try this again. LOL

Little Ava is absolutely beautiful. She and Rosie Posie look so much alike.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!!! It was such an easy float to do! At first I was heading toward the "watch dog" thing, then I remembered the little beach chairs. EASY!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!! That is exactly the type of float I would want to be on  They even have cute little drink cups!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You are so creative,Pat of course they won.TOOO cute. I don't know how you find the time, with a job, 4 babies etc. you are amazing. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well of course they won! Oh my goodness if they aren't just the cutest pair ever!! Only one thing more would have made the float unforgettable. Pool boy walking along side with refill drinks on a little tray. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 23 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780211


> Well of course they won! Oh my goodness if they aren't just the cutest pair ever!! Only one thing more would have made the float unforgettable. Pool boy walking along side with refill drinks on a little tray. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



OMG, Crystal!!!!! Pool Boy is gone!!!!!!! But if you decide to ever visit....I'll make sure to hire him for a day, LOL.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I VOTE to bring Pool Boy back!!!! He was so cute and he loved Ava so much!! Pat, I think you need to get a little Maya (one that looks like her) for Ava to play with......She is so cute with her and they look darling together~~~~Is Maya the size she will always be??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!! :chili: 

And hey, I want to meet the pool guy!!! Crystal, and I, can share ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 23 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780215


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 23 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780211





> Well of course they won! Oh my goodness if they aren't just the cutest pair ever!! Only one thing more would have made the float unforgettable. Pool boy walking along side with refill drinks on a little tray. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



OMG, Crystal!!!!! Pool Boy is gone!!!!!!! But if you decide to ever visit....I'll make sure to hire him for a day, LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just be sure he's not wearing yellow pants!  That leaves Steve out!  

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780221


> YIPEEE!!! :chili:
> 
> And hey, I want to meet the pool guy!!! Crystal, and I, can share ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You think there's enough room on one of those trays to hold all of our beverages? :smrofl:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they r just adorable! we may need ur help for the pet parade next yr!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Way to go, girls! :aktion033: They are just sooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: Great pics!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job, Pat! :aktion033: Those beach babes are SO cool! :supacool:, not to mention gorgeous! But I agree, the pool boy would be a great addition. :smtease:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have talent. Those babies act like they always spend their whole day sitting around in beach chairs.
Congratulations on the win. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on the win.

The photos are gorgeous. So is that big big dog.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is just the cutest thing ever! I just want to know how you got them to sit
there and not just jump off! Mine would have been running down the street
with me in hot pursuit!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 23 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780220


> ~~~~Is Maya the size she will always be??[/B]


Ava and Maya were born on the exact same day - so they are both 8 months old. They are the same size even though Maya is maybe an ounce or two heavier than Ava. Ava's hair makes her look bigger, LOL. We'll have to wait and see, but we're thinking they'll both get just a little bigger.

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780221


> YIPEEE!!! :chili:
> 
> And hey, I want to meet the pool guy!!! Crystal, and I, can share ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Good grief, you girls are too much! Heck, pool boy could hardly speak English!!!

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 23 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780234


> they r just adorable! we may need ur help for the pet parade next yr![/B]


At your service, LOL :rockon: I'm trying to figure out what our theme for the Halloween parade will be this year - now we have eight dogs between us :w00t: I'm liking Noah's Ark - because it rains every year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 24 2009, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780373


> That is just the cutest thing ever! I just want to know how you got them to sit
> there and not just jump off! Mine would have been running down the street
> with me in hot pursuit![/B]



They wore their harnesses over their dresses and were "tethered" to their chairs, LOL, we wouldn't take a chance like that! :thumbsup: They were surprisingly good though, I must say.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

First Place, no question! 2 beautiful beach babies. Love the cocktails, and the little pieces of watermelon.
xoxoxo


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Super super cute all the way around! Your puppies always make me smile. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :chili: :chili: SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fantastic that you won! Elaine's baby looks cute but Ava is a KNOCKOUT!! Pat, you have limitless energy and your ideas just make me giggle every time...I adore your float!! x0x0x0 n


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

You are just too clever!! That float is adorable and I'm sure was the hit of the day....!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You did a great job! They look fabulous.
Give little Ava a tummy rub from me.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! The float is just too cute and of course the little beauty queens on the boat are too gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww, thanks everyone!!! I will be dismantling the float this week so puppies can have a place to sit on the deck at the puppy party!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY!! CONGRATULATIONS Pat!!! Your float is amazing!!! Ava and Maya look soo cute!!! Loved all the pics, CONGRATS again!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: , you always come up with the cutest ideas. Very clever little setup for the adorable duo.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

HOW ADORABLE are they in their "float" ? LOVE IT! Great job Pat. :dothewave:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Pat, you're so creative and resourceful! And of course, you always have the cutest pups in your parades! This one is just fabulous! Wasn't it just a short while ago you were trying to decide on a theme for your float? You guys are amazing!!!

LOVE the pics!! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I think Ava is officially a Jersey Girl!!!!! What total beach cuties!!!!!! 

Congrats on the win...although I'm not surprised you won....you always have the best floats!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok that really is just too too too cute!! lol just are just gorgeous  :wub: Im not sure sure about the rats or mice though! :huh: lol


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! congrats Pat!!! :chili: You always out do yourself!! lol.. the pups look adorable as always :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

What a great idea!!! Very creative! Looks like everyone had so much fun! :woohoo2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Adorable, hilarious, gorgeous, creative!! Hooray!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ava and Maya are too cute for words!!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats on the win!!!! :cheer:


----------

